# Validierung eines Datums



## Smoothi (13. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab folgende Variable in meiner Entity-Klasse:

```
@Temporal (DATE)
private Date finishDate;
```

Das Eingabefeld sieht so aus:

```
<h:inputText value="#{failurePM.failure.finishDate}" id="finishDate_input" maxlength="10" styleClass="input_field">
    <f:validateBean/>
    <f:convertDateTime type="date"/>
    <f:ajax execute="@this"/>
</h:inputText>
```


Wenn ich das Datum falsch eingebe, kommt folgendes:
failure_form:finishDate_input: '2012-11-11' konnte nicht als Datum interpretiert werden. Beispiel: 13.01.2012 

Kann ich dabei das Format irgendwie kontrollieren? Also, dass ich mehrere Formate eingeben kann?


----------



## Sym (13. Jan 2012)

Sieh Dir mal das pattern-Attribut an.

Ansonsten gibt es in den meisten JSF-Implementationen ein eigenes Tag für einen Kalender.


----------



## Smoothi (16. Jan 2012)

ah, ich denke, das würde mir bereits helfen  danke

weißt du eventuell auch, wie ich im GlassFish die Location ändern kann? (will dafür keinen extra Thread auf machen  )
Find zwar unter "domain" "locale", aber was will der da haben?

"german" funktioniert schonmal nicht :/

ich möchte auch, dass die Fehlermeldungen, die ich nicht selbst definiert hab deutsch angezeigt werden (auf dem Server standardmäßig englisch)

EDIT: was mir noch einfällt, kann man mehrere Patterns angeben? sodass ich nicht nur dd.MM.yyyy akzeptiere, sondern auch yyyy-MM-dd?


----------



## Smoothi (18. Jan 2012)

ok...es klappt mittels Konverter


----------

